# New Fish Tacos



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 4, 2022)

I saw the video of that cheater, he was lucky to get out alive. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 4, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I saw the video of that cheater, he was lucky to get out alive. RAY


Go to YouTube and search for "fishing tournament cheating", there are a bunch of videos about the cheating incident with some having additional information. Those guys won over $300,000 last year and over $3,000,000 overall. As a fisherman and a tournament fisherman, it really makes me mad...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Go to YouTube and search for "fishing tournament cheating", there are a bunch of videos about the cheating incident with some having additional information. Those guys won over $300,000 last year and over $3,000,000 overall. As a fisherman and a tournament fisherman, it really makes me mad...



Bear Jr told me, "The funny part is those idiots would have won that one, without the cheating."

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 4, 2022)

Thats going to break a tooth......


----------



## PAS (Oct 4, 2022)

I prefer mine unleaded!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2022)

PAS said:


> I prefer mine unleaded!



Yup---Not the best way to get Lead in your pencil !!

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 4, 2022)

The sad part is these fisherman regularly partake in the area tournaments, and it sounds like they have been suspected of cheating in the past. 

The funny part is, they needed to beat 16.89 total pounds to claim "Team of the Year" honors and $30,000 in various prizes.
Their catch’s weight: 33.91 pounds.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 4, 2022)

We had a striper tourney out of a local bar and this dude Bucky would win it every year with 50+ lb fish year in and out. The last time he entered he brought in a monster,only problem it was still partially frozen. Guy was a rod and reel comm who would keep one big one from the comm season to enter in the tourney.

And earlier this year he was sentenced to 6 months probation and 50k for poaching in Montana.


----------



## forktender (Oct 4, 2022)

If you really want to read about a cheater, read this.








						The Dark Secret of "America's Big Bass Guru"
					

How a catfish poacher lied, cheated, snagged, bribed and bullied his way to become the big bass king of the world Mike Long was, and to some of you, is, widely considered not only the best big bass fisherman in the world, but one of its best anglers. He has…




					sdfish.com
				












						Mike Long: Big Bass Snagger Exposed on Video
					

Mike Long's secret tactic to catching all of those giant largemouth bass is finally revealed.




					sdfish.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 5, 2022)

forktender said:


> If you really want to read about a cheater, read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike Long is a name that makes me want to puke. I too, was a big fan back in the early 2000's when I was just a small-time bass fisherman and was fascinated by all of these big bass this guy was "catching"...


----------



## forktender (Oct 6, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Mike Long is a name that makes me want to puke. I too, was a big fan back in the early 2000's when I was just a small-time bass fisherman and was fascinated by all of these big bass this guy was "catching"...


I fished against the guy many times, several times in close proximity while bed fishing or ripping rock piles.
He had no skills that impressed me, he couldn't pitch or flip to save his ass, and his cranking skilled were just above full retard, hell he couldn't cast into the wind without back lashing 4 out of 5 casts in a row. I knew the guy was a fraud years before he got caught. I fished West Coast BASS, Won Bass and The Redman Bass trail for over 28 years, never a great fisherman but could hold my own against most of the field. I would normally place in the top 10 to 12 at Clear Lake, Berryessa, Orville, Shasta, and the Delta.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 6, 2022)

forktender said:


> The Redman Bass trail


I fished a few events here on the east coast, but family, work, and money kept me from being competitive and fishing them more...


----------



## zwiller (Oct 6, 2022)

Hard to believe how viral this went.  All went down an hour from me.  I do not follow tourney action at all but the rumors were rampant.

VERY interesting read 

 forktender


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2022)

Good one!  Took me a while to figure it out--hadn't seen the news coverage yet.
Gary


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 13, 2022)

Just a follow-up to the fishing tournament cheating story, Jacob Runyan and Chase Cominsky were "indicted in Cleveland on felony charges of cheating, attempted grand theft and possessing criminal tools and misdemeanor charges of unlawfully owning wild animals."

The story is on ESPN...


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 13, 2022)

Prosecute to the fullest, set an example. Serves them right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Prosecute to the fullest, set an example. Serves them right.


Yup---Gotta be able to stop shit like that from happening.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Oct 13, 2022)

No doubt they should be punished but those charges seem excessive and politicized to me.  There are guys on an Ohio fishing forum talking finding a big tree and rope...


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Oct 13, 2022)

zwiller said:


> No doubt they should be punished but those charges seem excessive and politicized to me.  There are guys on an Ohio fishing forum talking finding a big tree and rope...


Don't seem excessive to me. Don't understand how it's politicized.
Their hunting and fishing license should be banned for life and given a choice of. Either a 3,000,000 fine or 30 years in jail each.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm sure it's based on the dollar amount that they've gained thru fraud.


----------

